# Black Water Tank Cleaning



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

When you dump your tank at the campground, and your heading home, now is a good time to add in your usual tank deodarizer and a couple of gallons of water. This will help clean things as you drive home, as well as keep things smelling fresh.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

You know, what a great idea. And the next time you head to a park, empty it out at their Dumping station and you are good to go! Thanks for a great tip.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

That is a GREAT idea, in fact you could add Water, Ice Cubes, and the deodorizer and clean it out really good.

Think I will try this trick on our next trip, thanks!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Your right, the ice would help out a little more on cleaning out things, and then would melt so you could dump it on your way in. Good tip.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Never tried this product but thought I would post it just in case.
Think I might try it myself in the spring

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/tst-probe-cleaner/21266


----------

